

On{X} – automate your life [Android] - domas
https://www.onx.ms

======
domas
It allows to automate actions using JavaScript. For example "Remind me to take
an umbrella every day the first time I unlock my phone, if it is going to be
rainy"

Works on Android only, and you still need a computer to to go their website
add recipes to your phone though.

And sadly you need Facebook account to use it.

